# Whiteheads on my chin that won't go away!



## Glow (Oct 11, 2006)

These little buggers are persistant and it's been like 2 years with them. The same ones and i'm only getting more

I've tried just about every cleanser I could afford (aveeno, proactiv, neutrogena, clean & clear, body shop)
but nothing gets rid of them!!!

What do i do to get rid of them!


----------



## Hauddi77 (Oct 11, 2006)

Have you tried biores pore strips?? They work wonders for me!


----------



## kimmy (Oct 11, 2006)

exfoliate! try St. Ive's Apricot Scrub, i use it 3 times a week and it works wonders for me! i've had smooth skin ever since i started using it. the only problems i've ever had was when i forgot to bring it with me to my dad's and couldn't use it, and just this past week but i think that's because of a mild allergic reaction to some antibiotics i had to be on for a week.


----------



## Glow (Oct 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 

 
_exfoliate! try St. Ive's Apricot Scrub, i use it 3 times a week and it works wonders for me! i've had smooth skin ever since i started using it. the only problems i've ever had was when i forgot to bring it with me to my dad's and couldn't use it, and just this past week but i think that's because of a mild allergic reaction to some antibiotics i had to be on for a week._

 
I used proactiv, which was entirely exfoliation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hauddi - i've tried the pore strips, they just made it worse


----------



## Deirdre (Oct 11, 2006)

Are you allergic to your sunscreen, moisturizer, or foundation?  Also, it could be excema (sp?) - I have that problem, and it looks like little white heads - you can get a presecription from your Dr, to apply as the bumps appear.  Do the bumps suppurate after a couple days (weep)? If so, it's quite likely to be excema.


----------



## Glow (Oct 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Deirdre* 

 
_Are you allergic to your sunscreen, moisturizer, or foundation?  Also, it could be excema (sp?) - I have that problem, and it looks like little white heads - you can get a presecription from your Dr, to apply as the bumps appear.  Do the bumps suppurate after a couple days (weep)? If so, it's quite likely to be excema._

 
You know what - You may be right!
Because I get excema patches on my neck.. hmm i'll try what my doctor gave me before - thanks for the suggestion. i'll try it

I use a hypoallergenic moisturizer without sunscreen in it (i stay out of the sun) and i dont use foundation


----------



## Vixen (Oct 13, 2006)

I think you need to find someone who gives really good facials and extractions.  The whiteheads come out so easily if you have someone who knows what they are doing - but keep in mind that its not without some mild pain.


----------

